# Change Trans fluid?



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

I was wondering everybodys opinion on this
I have a 2004 F-150 with 106,000 and i have never changed the tranny fluid.
I search on the internet says if you dont change it at 30k then dont change it at all.
What do yall think


----------



## fishbobr (Jan 9, 2007)

*Don't*

don't change it!


----------



## texxmark (Sep 8, 2004)

don't change it. I have an 01 f-250 that i bought with 60k on it. I didn't know if the previous owner ever changed it so i didn't. 250k on it now no problems...knock on wood.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't think there is a problem changing it. It's flushing it that causes the trouble. Dropping the pan and changing the filter and replace the fluid you lost should not hurt you.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

dont change it , in my vehicle , it does not require it . .


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have never heard of NOT changing the transmission oil. What is the theory behind this ?


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

When a vehicle has high mileage and the fluid has never been changed, gum, varnish and other deposits form inside the transmission and tend to collect around the seals in the clutch packs. The seals also tend to harden and loose their ability to seal well. When you change the fluid on a high mileage vehicle that has not been regularly serviced, wether it is flushed or just a filter and partial fluid change, the new fluid will, in many cases, disslove the deposits that have formed but will not soften the seals. Now, a transmission that was working properly will begin to slip and overheat and burn up. Service it regularly and your seals stand a much better chance of remaining pliable and the deposits are all but eliminated. This is one situation were the old adge of "An once of prevention is worth a pound of cure" is very true. I woudn't put a wrench on that tranny until it dies the early death it is destined to. Changing the fluid will most likely hasten it to it's grave.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Roby said:


> When a vehicle has high mileage and the fluid has never been changed, gum, varnish and other deposits form inside the transmission and tend to collect around the seals in the clutch packs. The seals also tend to harden and loose their ability to seal well. When you change the fluid on a high mileage vehicle that has not been regularly serviced, wether it is flushed or just a filter and partial fluid change, the new fluid will, in many cases, disslove the deposits that have formed but will not soften the seals. Now, a transmission that was working properly will begin to slip and overheat and burn up. Service it regularly and your seals stand a much better chance of remaining pliable and the deposits are all but eliminated. This is one situation were the old adge of "An once of prevention is worth a pound of cure" is very true. I woudn't put a wrench on that tranny until it dies the early death it is destined to. Changing the fluid will most likely hasten it to it's grave.


What you say makes sense, but is this for real or something we were taught by our fathers way back when ? I am not trying to discredit your knowledge it just sounds strange to me. 
Are there any auto techs on the forum that can confirm ?


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

jighed said:


> I don't think there is a problem changing it. It's flushing it that causes the trouble. Dropping the pan and changing the filter and replace the fluid you lost should not hurt you.


 Why would dropping the pan be better than flushing? If you back flush the fluid in the torque converter is flushed where if you drain the pan only the pan is drained and you have old fluid in the torque converter.

I back flushed my personal truck at 90k and gm has scheduled flushes in the warranty. The only places that still open a transmition to drain fluid are the ones without a flush pump system.

Ken


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

If it has never been changed, I absolutely 100% recommend that you do NOT change the fluid. I had bought a higher mileage vehicle, (90K miles or so), and decided to change the tranny fluid about the time I hit 100K miles. After the new fluid was in, lasted a total of 3 days before it completely burnt it up. Wouldn't even move, it was completely locked up. 

Took it to a friend who owns a transmission shop. He's been working on transmissions for 20 years and used to work for GM as an ASE Cert. Tech. He explained to me basically what Roby has said. The new fluid going in has a detergent in it that will immediately begin to break down any build up on the clutch paks in a transmission. No big deal right? Wrong...all that gunk and particles start circulating throughout your transmission clogging up passage ways etc. Next thing you know, it's toast. Happened to me.

I would drive it til it goes out on it's own if I were you. 

Just my .02


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

I have to admit.....I asked everyone at work about this and they all agree.....do not change transmission oil. I guess you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Trigger Man (Sep 5, 2007)

I appreciate all of your input.

I am going to leave her as is and ride her out.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

My Dad thought it would be a good idea to flush the transmission fluid. He drove it straight from the oil place that did it to a mechanics shop for a new transmission. I would not reccomend doing it after the experience he had.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

LIVIN said:


> What you say makes sense, but is this for real or something we were taught by our fathers way back when ? I am not trying to discredit your knowledge it just sounds strange to me.
> Are there any auto techs on the forum that can confirm ?


That is how I feed my family. I don't make this stuff up. I don't sell chopped liver...


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I drive about 40,000 miles a year and in the last 2 Surburbans I had the fluids changed every 30,000-35,000 miles and in both vehicles I got 315,000 and 250,000 miles. Good Luck


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

If the fluid is still red, not discolored or burnt smelling change it...........


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Many a year ago that theory was true about changing engine oil. Example...straight ole' 30w....then to an oil w/ added detergents. Parts and seals were seated, then something comes along and washes them..........leaks!!! Smoking engine!!!


----------

